# Table saw decision



## LouPen (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm in the process of purchasing a table saw and trying to decide between a Craftsman, Rigid or Hitachi. All three are in the same price range and specifications except two have a 1 1/2 hp motor while the Hitachi has a 3 hp. My main concern is after market support and accessories. Does anyone have any comments that will help me decide?
Thanks


----------



## NathanT (Sep 11, 2009)

Models and Purpose (shop versus mobile, large sheets versus small pieces, etc) would be helpful.

Based on the HP it feels like the Craftsman and Ridgid are belt driven induction motors and the Hitachi is a jobsite direct drive.

For longevity I'd advise an induction belt motor.

If the Ridgid is a TS36** I'd likely go with that. Not certain on the model, but if the Craftsman is the 21289 then it is a nice saw (It's a rebrand of the Ryobi BT3100) for the price, especially since it has an adjustable sliding miter table, but the aluminum top won't hold magnetic jigs and can get banged up on a jobsite.


----------



## LouPen (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the feed back.
I will be using it in shop, the models I am looking at are a Craftsman 10 inch Model OR35505 with a cast iron table with an interior mounted TEFC motor. the second is a Ridgid 10 inch cast iron table Model #TS3660 with a 1 1/2 hp TEFC motor at Home Depot, the third is a Hitachi 15 amp cast iron table Model C10FL at Lowes with a 3 HP Induction motor.


----------



## LouPen (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the feed back.
I will be using it in shop, the models I am looking at are a Craftsman 10 inch Model OR35505 with a cast iron table with an interior mounted TEFC motor. the second is a Ridgid 10 inch cast iron table Model #TS3660 with a 1 1/2 hp TEFC motor at Home Depot, the third is a Hitachi 15 amp cast iron table Model C10FL at Lowes with a 3 HP Induction motor.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Go with the 3660, it is a time proven saw. I have one and it is fantastic. I have never heard anything bad about it and it has a lifetime service agreement. It's a discontinued model so get them to give you a clearance price. You will love it.


----------



## LouPen (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks, 
thats the one I was going with but it is now out of stock and probably will not be available. I might have to chose between the other two


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Take a serious look at the new Ridgid R4511 hybrid. It replaced the TS3660, features a nicely enclosed housing with good dust collection, granite top, and a riving knife instead of a regular splitter. The reg price on them is about $600.00, but I have seen sales on them where the cost is lower...


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I'll second the 3660 as I have used and abused mine for 6 years without any problems. I think that model is being phased out so your best bet would be to check around to other HD stores and maybe take a trip to get it. It's well worth it IMO.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The Hitachi C10FL is not a true 3hp motor, and is a shame that they've misrepresented as such. A true 3hp won't run on a standard 120v circuit b/c the amperage requirement would be quite high. It's really a 15 amp (15a @ 120v/7.5a @240v) 1-1/2hp induction motor that's very similar to the motors on other contractor saw and hybrids. 

With that said, IMHO the fence on the Craftsman and Ridgid are better than the Hitachi's fence. The Ridgid has a riving knife, cabinet mounted trunnions, Herculift, granite sureface, and a large handwheels. Is that the Craftsman with the Biesemeyer fence? (aka model 22124) ... excellent saw with a great fence, cabinet mounted trunnions, and a proven track record with a large happy following. The Ridgid and Craftsman are both made by Steel City's Orion subsidiary....I think both of these are more saw than the Hitachi, but all should do the trick once setup properly and equipped with a good blade. (the Leitz blade that comes stock on the Cman is pretty decent).


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Referring to the Craftsman:
If you're talking about this saw...
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00922114000P?keyword=table+saw

I've run several $1500*+* saws that I wouldn't trade for the Craftsman. You won't be sorry.



If you're talking about this saw...
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00921833000P?keyword=table+saw

It's still pretty unknown. I'm not a big fan of stamped wings (non contractor), the fence looks like it's been cheapened, and I wonder about the motor and trunnion? I haven't crawled under one yet... (but I would lean towards the Ridgid)

Hope it helps,
Dave


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

"If you're talking about this saw...
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_1...word=table+saw

It's still pretty unknown. I'm not a big fan of stamped wings (non contractor), the fence looks like it's been cheapened, and I wonder about the motor and trunnion? I haven't crawled under one yet... (but I would lean towards the Ridgid)"

Without looking at the actual fence I tend to like it. If you will notice that it has a "T Slot" made into it. This is very convenient for adding sacrificial fences.


g


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

We have a Rigid 3660 that we use on the job site, it has been a very good saw.
As for the Hitachi, well the one we bought made it through one job before we bought the Rigid. We sold the Hitachi at a loss just to get rid of it.


----------



## LouPen (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the replys. I am going to try to find a rigid 3660 or newer, if not then the craftsman sounds great to.
Thanks again eveeryone has been very helpful


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

clarionflyer said:


> Referring to the Craftsman:
> If you're talking about this saw...
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00922114000P?keyword=table+saw
> 
> ...


Oops. I misworded that one (it was late). I meant to say that I wouldn't trade my Craftsman (first one) for any of the high end saws that I have used. It's a fantastic saw.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

rugrunner said:


> Thanks for all the replys. I am going to try to find a rigid 3660 or newer, if not then the craftsman sounds great to.
> Thanks again eveeryone has been very helpful


The 3660 may be hard to find new, but with a little luck...

Used is also a possibility. Note that the older Emerson and TTI/Ryobi made Craftsman contractor saws have much in common with the Ridgid contractor saws. There's a common thread in their lineage. Most of these full size cast iron saws can be upgraded to be very serviceable saws....they usually benefit from a new fence, sometimes pulleys/belt, wings, and/or possibly motors, but all are fairly easy to do, and many of the parts are interchangeable. 

Ridgid guts:







] 

Older Emerson/Craftsman guts:


----------



## LouPen (Oct 16, 2009)

Not able to find a source for a Rigid 3660 and I believe there is a recall due to the arbor. How does a Jetmodel 7081100 with cast iron table and stamped steel wings compare to the craftsman


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That recall is on the R4511, not the 3660 and it has been resolved by Ridgid. I don't know about the JET though.


----------

